# Places to go out alone..



## adilrafiqxm (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone.. 
I moved to dubai quite some months back..i havent managed to make many riends apart my work.. i normally go out with my office colleagues.. but i was wondering if could find good places to go alone both outdoor and indoor.. hope you guys can help..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Albania - really ??

Follow through on their Facebook page.

Or beachcombing, hill walking but none really recommended solo due to the environment.


----------



## adilrafiqxm (Jan 2, 2014)

no not Albania.. accidentally selected it.. cannot change it till i become a active member here.. 

Hill walking or trekking is great.. can i ing any groups that do it here.. ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

adilrafiqxm said:


> no not Albania.. accidentally selected it.. cannot change it till i become a active member here..  Hill walking or trekking is great.. can i ing any groups that do it here.. ?


 Meet up, InterNations and Social Circles - you can google them all. If you run, join a hash. They all have pretty good socials too.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been here two years and have made just two (albeit wonderful) friends. I go to movies and the very occasional theatre performance. Just get used to reading more books than you used to do. Most people I meet seem shallow and materialistic. It's grim here.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Most people I meet seem shallow and materialistic. It's grim here.


:nod:




I go it alone too, I don't mind being the forever alone at the cinema or whatever


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

GumGardner said:


> I go it alone too, I don't mind being the forever alone at the cinema or whatever


I managed to cope of about a month before I found some work colleagues from a previous job. Thursday nights are now more fun, and my wife is here for the rest of the weeks entertainment.

Its not hard to make friends unless you are painfully shy - just join a few clubs and something will click eventually.


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

I have made many friends here in the last 8 months and all from solo excursions.
Locals and expats from many countries (not just western) are counted amongst my friends.

Meet up dot com is a favorite of mine. I've made friends in many parts of the world even on short notice. Photography, hiking, cycling, salsa dancing are all available and more. Whenever I'm in a new country or city, I try to hook up with the local photography groups.

Many musical venues at restaurants and bars are also a good option for making friends.

Fortunately, I live within walking distance of several nice places. Tea, shisha and ethnic restaurants along with a very nice hotel. I've made many friends while enjoying a nice meal, having a drink, a cigar and doing some paperwork. Locals, expats and transients alike socialize while watching sports, playing darts or pool.

Making friends here has been no more difficult for me than any where else that I have been in the world.


----------



## adilrafiqxm (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys.. some tips seem really helpful.,,


----------



## adilrafiqxm (Jan 2, 2014)

will try these.


----------

